# Recipe for Canning Canteloupe



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, someone was looking for a recipe for canning Canteloupe a while back, I couldn't find the thread or person, but I recently bought an Amish Cookbook with old recipes and it has one for

*Spiced Canteloupe

2 lbs ripe firm canteloupe
3 cups water
1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar
2 1/4 cups granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon oil of cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon oil of cloves

Peel canteloupe, remove seeds, cut into chunks. Pack gently into sterilized jars.
Combine remaining ingredients and bring to a boil. Let cool to room temperature.
Pour syrup into jars of canteloupe, leaving 1 inch headspace. Wipe rim of jars clean, seal and process in water bath canner 15 minutes.*

I bet you could use cinnamon sticks and whole cloves as well. Haven't tried it myself, but I will next summer!
:wave:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Sounds good! Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I candied most of mine this year but this sounds kinda interesting and will give it a try when they come in this summer.


----------

